# HELP! Betta fish not eating and staying motionless at surface.



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

I got this beta fish 4 days ago. He’s acclimated to his tank and seemed to be going good the first day. He swam around and explored the tank, and ate one bloodworm. Now he has not eaten in two days, and seems very lethargic at the top corner of his tank, staying there all day long. He does not move from the time I leave to go to school til the time I get back. I have only occasionally seen him move around now. He was previously housed in a .5 gallon tank with no heater, no filter, only being fed every other day. (This was not me doing this, I rescued him from someone who did not want him. ) Please help me! Is he sick, does he need more time to acclimate? It’s just weird because he previously was doing great.
Here’s some stuff I filled out for more information-
Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 5
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 82 degrees
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

Food:
What food brand do you use? Omega One pellets, Blood works for treats.
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? Freeze dried blood worms occasionally.
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? So far I’ve tried to feed him multiple times to no avail.

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? I just got him, but yesterday I already performed a 25% water tank cleaning and have been scooping the excess food off of the gravel daily.
What percentage of water did you change? 25%
What is the source of your water? Tap water
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? I’m getting a vacuum for the substrate, so far I haven’t cleaned it as it’s only been 3 days since he’s been in the tank but I’ve been scooping dirty gravel.
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Top Fin aquarium water conditioner and bacteria starter.

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: unknown
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 7
Hardness (GH): 180
Alkalinity (KH): 40

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? Two days ago.
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? His top fin is against his body. Color is the same.
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? He is completely still, sitting in the top corner of the tank underneath the filter because it makes him feel safe as it blocks the top.
Is your Betta still eating? No. Sees the food and does nothing.
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Nothing. Have no idea what to do.
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? I don’t know. I just got him.
How long have you owned your Betta? 4 days.
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? I do not know. I just got him. He seemed healthy but in the conditions he was in he most likely was not.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for rescuing your Betta.

Can you post some photos? Thank you.


----------



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you for rescuing your Betta.
> 
> Can you post some photos? Thank you.


I added some photos!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

it has fin rot yes?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the photos.

As mentioned above, one of his issues is fin rot. 

Until someone comes on who has experience with antibiotics like Veloran or KeKetheBettaDoc you need to keep his water as clean as possible.

1. 25%-50% 3 x weekly water changes;
2. Either float a leaf or tea bag or brew a strong tea from either Indian Almond Leaves or plain, decaffeinated Rooibos Tea. Both have antibacterial and antifungal properties;
3. Remove feces and leftover food daily. You can use a turkey baster or a piece of plain airline tubing to target cleaning.

To get him to eat you can try frozen Bloodworms or Mini Bloodworms. Or, you can soak his food in garlic juice.

And if you can coax him out into the open and get a picture that would be great.


----------



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> it has fin rot yes?


Yes I think he does have fin rot. However I’m more concerned about his other behaviors, unless these are behaviors caused by fin rot. I will begin treating him for this if it gets worse, I’m seeing if his new environment will help as he’s been in such bad condition before.


----------



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you for the photos.
> 
> As mentioned above, one of his issues is fin rot.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I’ll get him some photos in the open later today, and I’ll definitely be buying some tea bags to help with that. I’ll try and soak his food in garlic juice, as I’ve already tried bloodworms and to no avail.
Edit- also, how long should I keep the tea in his aquarium for? Do I leave it in and just perform water changes like normal (25-50%) or do a complete water change after?


----------



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you for the photos.
> 
> As mentioned above, one of his issues is fin rot.
> 
> ...


Here’s another photo of him- it’s the best I could get. He now hasn’t eaten for 3 days. He refuses to eat bloodworms and his regular food. I noticed when he lays at the bottom he sways back and forth, if that means anything. I’m just really worried as he’s absolutely REFUSING to eat. He sees the food, looks directly at it, and keeps swimming.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can leave the tea or IAL in a Betta tank 24/7 so replace with every water change to keep the water the same color. Some people keep their tanks that color as a matter of course.

He doesn't really look bloated. We can hope it's just a bit of shock from going to such awful conditions to yours. Sometimes they can take quite a while to recover.

If the Bloodworms you are using are freeze dried you can soak those, too. If they are freeze dried, look into frozen. Those have the same texture as live and many fish that won't eat the other two will eat frozen.

BTW, is that a bubble nest he built? And is he becoming more active/curious?


----------



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can leave the tea or IAL in a Betta tank 24/7 so replace with every water change to keep the water the same color. Some people keep their tanks that color as a matter of course.
> 
> He doesn't really look bloated. We can hope it's just a bit of shock from going to such awful conditions to yours. Sometimes they can take quite a while to recover.
> 
> ...


I do think that is a bubble nest he is making! And he is becoming a tad more active, only when I use the net to move him out of his corner to try and feed him. He’s currently staying in the pineapple house which is good. I just bought some plants for his tank so bye bye old fake plants. I just am worried about him eating. I also need some advice on maybe what kind of antibiotics he needs? He has finrot and I am gonna do the tea for him to help with it and do water changes three times a week. I’m just worried he’s not going to eat. I know they can survive up to four weeks but it just worries me that my boy isn’t eating.


----------



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

JackThyCat said:


> I do think that is a bubble nest he is making! And he is becoming a tad more active, only when I use the net to move him out of his corner to try and feed him. He’s currently staying in the pineapple house which is good. I just bought some plants for his tank so bye bye old fake plants. I just am worried about him eating. I also need some advice on maybe what kind of antibiotics he needs? He has finrot and I am gonna do the tea for him to help with it and do water changes three times a week. I’m just worried he’s not going to eat. I know they can survive up to four weeks but it just worries me that my boy isn’t eating.


Also the blood worms are freeze dried. I’ve let them stay in his tank for a few hours before to see if he’d eat them while I was out, worrying maybe he wasn’t eating as he was scared of me since I am next to him 24/7 (he’s by my bed). I tried to feed him earlier and he looked directly at it and didn’t eat it, he even let a pellet hit his head! It’s so bizarre.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi-you will be happy to know the fin rot looks minor if at all. It should clear up with 3x weekly water changes and the IAL, but if you want to do an antibiotic that is up to you  Personally if the fins are 1/3 or less gone due to rot I do IAL and water changes and 1/3 or more I do antibiotics. He is right around the 1/3 mark so I would give him a week or 2 of clean water and IAL and if there is no change do a med like EM Erythromycin or Maracyn-2.


----------



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi-you will be happy to know the fin rot looks minor if at all. It should clear up with 3x weekly water changes and the IAL, but if you want to do an antibiotic that is up to you  Personally if the fins are 1/3 or less gone due to rot I do IAL and water changes and 1/3 or more I do antibiotics. He is right around the 1/3 mark so I would give him a week or 2 of clean water and IAL and if there is no change do a med like EM Erythromycin or Maracyn-2.


Ok that sounds amazing thank you so much! I’ll definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When you are out next, buy him frozen Bloodworms. Get the cubes; not the sheets as those are awfully large for those with one Betta.


----------



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> When you are out next, buy him frozen Bloodworms. Get the cubes; not the sheets as those are awfully large for those with one Betta.


I’m not quite sure what you mean! I have bought him frozen bloodworms, the ones that are individuals, if that’s what you’re talking about. He refuses to eat them sadly. Have tried to coax him into eating them multiple times to no avail.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, okay. I was looking at the form and it indicated you were feeding freeze dried..


----------



## JackThyCat (Jan 26, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Oh, okay. I was looking at the form and it indicated you were feeding freeze dried..
> View attachment 1025861


Oh I’m so sorry that’s my bad! No I am not feeding him those!


----------

